# USPS shipping?



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

Does anybudy know if its posible to ship a bow from the united states to canada regular mail without a tracking number?

I know i can;t ship a bow to the states regular mail.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

yes you can cause i got a Apex not to long age regular mail.
just don't go super cheap or it may take months


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

im not the one shipping the bow, i got a bow shipped to me regular mail he said and i found that wierd because i can;t ship a bow to the states regular mail.


----------



## Nudlebush (Jun 24, 2007)

If they ship through a courier you will be nailed with Brokerage fees, prob $50 plus. Have them ship USPS Parcel Post.:thumbs_up

If you live close to the border and pick it up yoursself its a lot cheaper to have it ship within the US.


----------



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

*bow from US*

I bought a bow last summer and it had taken about 10 days to get here from the US, through USPS. Alll I had to pay was the tax's at the post office.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

got one marked gift and no fees

also regular mail,had it in 6 days

all depends on where its coming from

Canada post sucks but you know they will get it within a week sent two to PA for 30 bucks in the past


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I'm waiting on a bow that was mailed on Dec. 8 from Kansas.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Stash said:


> I'm waiting on a bow that was mailed on Dec. 8 from Kansas.


Hurry up and wait.


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

i know all about the taxes and brokers fee's. I got the guy to mark that it was a warranty repair on the bow and there was no charge.

I was just wondering because i had no idea you could ship it regular post, plus it was one of thoes almost 2 good to be true deals? The guy has good feedback tho so at this point im not worried.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm waiting on a dozen arrows that were sent 4 weeks ago from Mid Michigan. Customs told me I would have to contact Canada Post about the delay, Canada Post told me I would have to contact Canada Customs........lol


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

...just wondering why you would not want a tracking number?


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

JDoupe said:


> ...just wondering why you would not want a tracking number?



I did want a tracking number


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

Maxtor said:


> I'm waiting on a dozen arrows that were sent 4 weeks ago from Mid Michigan. Customs told me I would have to contact Canada Post about the delay, Canada Post told me I would have to contact Canada Customs........lol



I orderd some arrows from ohio, guy shipped them on the 26th of dec and i got them on the 31st of dec.

I got some rage shipped to me on dec 17th and still nothing yet.

It seams its just like fliping a coin if you will get your stuff fast or not.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Well, I can attest that the shipping system can be mighty weird. I shipped TWO bows in identical packaging at the exact same time to the same person (There was a HUGE oversize charge if I put them together). And they arrived fully THREE weeks apart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I'm glad I had all the documentation and I took pictures of the boxes and all that good stuff, because it was just bizarre. This was shipped using Canada Post to the States. It had tracking, but if you've ever seen/used Canada Post tracking, you know tracking is an awfully generous name!


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

3 years ago i bought a bow on Ebay at springfiel,Oregon. it was send by USP postal whit traking number and it took almost 2 weeks to be home and the duty taxes. You can't avoid that.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*some times good some times not*



HyperFlow said:


> I orderd some arrows from ohio, guy shipped them on the 26th of dec and i got them on the 31st of dec.
> 
> I got some rage shipped to me on dec 17th and still nothing yet.
> 
> It seams its just like fliping a coin if you will get your stuff fast or not.


just like hyperflow said 

iv'e gotten bows in one week and as high as 1 month comming from the US


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

got a stab set on the way as of sunday.

lets see how long it takes


----------



## Sask Riverrunt (Aug 18, 2006)

It's worth the extra money to have a tracking number. If it gets lost, who is paying for it. Last year I sold a sight to a guy in states and I never paid extra for a tracking number. He claimed he never received it and I had to refund his money and I was SOL. Now any item over $20 gets a number.


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

Got the bow today, not sure how they made this mistake but it was sen xpress post and not regular mail. The bow was here in 4 days and i didn;t have to pay a cent in taxes or brokers fees.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Sweet!


----------

